# [LPF] Veiled Antics



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2014)

A job to help a lady in veil

DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: Aura (for number checking later)


Heroes:
Aura: Charity - Hospitaler Paladin
Lindeloef: Robert Kronbark - Ranger (Skirmisher)
Perrinmiller: Jamir Harkness - NPC Bard


[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 22 Nov 2014 (21 Nov in the tracker) & Ends ___
*Charity* started at 5,756XP; 4th Level 8 Dec 2014 at 6,011XP;
*Robert* started at 7,614XP; 5th Level 2 Feb 2015 at 10,020XP;
*Jamir* started at 5,000XP; Leveled to 4th on 1 Feb 2015

Enc1: 800xp each (26 Jan 2015)
Enc2: 800xp each (20 Feb 2015)
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: 4 Mwk Shortswords (1240gp), 4 Lt Crossbows (140gp)
Enc 2: +1 Breastplate (1350gp), +1 Mithral Rapier (3320gp), 10gp

Total = 6060gp (2020gp each)[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]
Totals:
*Charity* gained 3404XP & finished at 9415XP & Earned +4359gp
*Robert* gained 3560XP & finished at 11548XP & Earned +4651gp






[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn coming up. Unless stated by a character that  their actions are to follow another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ on-line dice rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invisible Castle provides. This requires an Account at Invisible Castle to add. I want to see what the roll is for and the target designated (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the description block that is provided when you are logged in. Including the modifiers that make the bonuses different than normal can also be included. This   example would be ideal: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I would appreciate not having to take any extra time to click any links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the DM.  If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM, he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so immediately once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants  any additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for  summon nature's ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids and in every IC post. Also a mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 9, 2014)

[sblock=Judge Notes]As already noted, my role as judge is fairly minor: I bless the numbers at the end. There will be no judge interjections during the game (which are few and far between in most games, anyway.) Remove judge hat; put on player hat. Enjoy the game, everyone![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2014)

Jasmine leaned closer so only Jamir, Robert, and Charity could here and said softly, "I have to be sure that we keep this to ourselves, I do not want anyone to catch wind of what is going on. Just in case there are those that could warn this gang."

"This gang of ratkin managed to steal significant amount of gemstones from me. I thought they were my friends and business partners, but they decided to double cross me instead. They think they have me beat in this since I cannot do much on my won to get my valuables back."

"However, with your help that can change. I happen to know where they are holed up in an abandoned warehouse. They have a trap door underneath to an underground lair. This is why sneaking in and out will be impossible."


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 22, 2014)

"And with Ratkin, you men humanoid Rats or was that just an insult?" Robert asks.


----------



## Aura (Nov 23, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity seems intent on listening for some time, and doesn't speak until Jasmine finishes and Robert quips about Ratkin. At that point, she asks, "So, what do you know about the composition and resources of this gang? You seem to know they have an underground lair, anything about the layout? And these Ratkin, can you describe them, and do they operate in the shadows or by disguise? I've never heard of them." The young Venzan woman pauses a moment, thinking, before continuing in a more subdued voice, "Or it could merely be a measure of my relative ignorance on the subject, come to think of it."

[sblock=Sense Motive and Opening Comment]Charity's Sense Motive is +7 for purposes of measuring if there is any deception in the story. I prefer to not roll myself unless the DM says otherwise, but rather note when my character is most likely to be watching for the signs. Let me know how you feel on this, pm. 

I'd also like to say thanks in advance for taking a small group on like this. Charity and Robert had been in the Inn for a while and didn't seem to be falling into the more populated level groups.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 24, 2014)

Jamir nodded, “Sounds straight forward enough.”

“All of those questions she asked sound good to me.” he added by inclining he head towards Charity.

“Are you going to come with us? Then this pack of rats will know we are on a noble quest of recovery instead of simple robbery. By the way, I did not catch any of your names.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 24, 2014)

"Jasmine Mustari, Jamir."

Jasmine looked understanding about the questions for additional information.

“Oh, I meant ratkin. You know, the humanoid looking kind that have whiskers and tails, but still walk upright even if they are a little hunched. One was a little pudgy with dark grey fur. Another looked like he had weasel blood in his lineage. And Notch had a knick taken out of his ear, thus his name, and his fur looked somewhat mangy.”

“But do not let that fool you; they are pretty tough. They can be sneaky and scrappy fighters too from what I have heard.”

Near as Charity and the rest of you can tell, the veiled woman’s story appears to be on the level.

She continued, “This is why I need some help. Alone they would outnumber me, but with you three it is even odds I think.”

“I have not seen their lair myself, only heard the three thieves that betrayed me mention it. I know they have at least one more companion since they made reference to him. So, I cannot tell you how many they number or far down the lair goes. I would not be surprised if they have a hidden escape route either, but no proof it exists.”

[sblock=GM Note]Sure, I like that method of using of Sense Motive, Aura.  I don’t mind rolling for you with my real dice.

While around a table it is an active skill, in reality knowing you have a high or low result provides meta-game information that a character might not have.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 24, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Jamir's comment about names elicits an surprised expression from Charity. "Oh, my apologies, my name is Charity. I work down at the Cathedral of Glass, mostly as a guard," she begins, before shifting gears to her potential employer. "Well, it isn't the most detailed information, but it's better than no information, that is for sure. I have to admit, I'd rather expect a secret escape or something like that. It's how I've heard the stories of such things told by wandering bards and such. Although, the more exits there are, the more likely one of them might be discovered, so it's not a given, I suppose."

[sblock=GM]That sounds good, thank you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 25, 2014)

*Robert Kronbark*






"Excellent." Robert replies to the confirmation that he will face humanoid Rats soon. "Charity and I are kinda experts in killing human sized rats."

Addressing Jamir, Robert says "Robert is the name. Nice to meet you.. Jamir was it? I am really bad with names, good thing yours so short."


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2014)

Jamir nodded as the others introduced themselves to acknowledge the names.

He looked to Charity and added, “Oh aye, a secret escape route into the sewers would be as cliche as they come. But we are talking about rats and sewers are their favorite place, yeah?”

“Do you think we should try looking for such a thing, Charity?”

“Or would scouting around tip our hand and ruin any chance of surprising them?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2014)

Jasmine shrugged at the bard's questions and looked to Charity and Robert.  

She appeared to be satisfied with the warrior's bravado when it came to killing humanoid rats, "I guess I have chosen wisely on those who can help me."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 26, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Twirling one of her red locks around her finger absentmindedly, Charity considers Jamir's question. "Hunh, I hadn't thought that far in advance. Might be worthwhile, but only if we're relatively unsure they are not preparing to escape. Otherwise, while we search, they can just walk out the front door. And, as you mention, if they hear us in the process, the gig may well be up. But, if we think they are intent on staying…" Green eyes look over to Jasmine as Charity's words fall off.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 26, 2014)

"I mean we can sit around and discuss our options all day long, but I don't think we have enough people to surround a warehouse and cover all the possible exits with just the four of us. And even if could, we'd be so spread out that they still could easily escape by overpowering the one unlucky soul. What speaks against the good old knocking at the front door?" The Ranger ponders.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 28, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Hunh, yeah… there are too few of us to split up, that is for sure, Robert," Charity begins, lightly drumming her fingers on the table-top as she speaks. "I am thinking that means it boils down to two ideas. Either we think we can search for a secret escape covertly and give that a go, or we are not sufficiently assured of that and go for the 'front door', so to speak. Am I missing anything?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2014)

Jamir tapped his lower lip with his finger and looked towards the ceiling as he considered.

“Well… if we actually snuck around unnoticed and found such a bolt hole, we could potentially bar it and keep them from escaping when we go in the main entrance. That sounds like a good idea.”

“However, stealth is not everyone’s forte and that could only alert the rats inside and make it worse.”

He smiled and looked to the rest of them around the table, “No, I think you have it correct, Charity. But Robert has a good point. Mayhap the best course of action is to quickly rush the front entrance to their lair and hope to catch them off guard enough. If any escape, they escape. Jasmine just wants her stuff back, not for us to kill or capture them.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2014)

Jasmine shrugged at Charity’s question about the ratkin abandoning their lair and then listened as you continued to discuss.

She added, “I cannot really say for sure how attached they are to their lair or even what we can expect. I really only know the location of the warehouse and that they said it is underneath it. Presumably there is a trap door or something in the floor, in all likelihood hidden.”

“And aye. You need not kill them all, as long as none escape with my valuables. Though, you might think differently about killing all them after you have met them. You might not want enemies like them stalking you for revenge later.”

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 28, 2014)

"Jasmine, are the things that you want back flammable? 'Cause there could be another way to find all the exits. We just observe where all the Ratkin are swarming out of." Robert says with a grin on his face, making it obvious that he is not serious with his proposal.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Jasmine had a disapproving look as she thought she understood what Robert was driving at.

“If the fire is hot enough, it will certainly damage the jewelry. And if it were that easy to just burn the warehouse down, why would I need you three? Besides, the authorities might care if the entire neighborhood burns down if a fire that big gets out of control.”

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 1, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity chuckles quietly before resuming her composure. "Well, I don't think Robert is being very serious, but yes, we would not want to cause the next 'Great Fire of Venza' or whatever. I'm sure the White Cloaks would frown on that kind of thing… for obvious reasons." She pauses and thinks a moment before continuing, filling time with more drumming of her fingers on the table. "Hunh… well, I think that the strongest plan is twofold: quietly find the front entrance, then attack suddenly. It has the merit of simplicity. And if they give up the jewels without perishing, that's fine, but it seems unlikely from the description we've been given. So, I'm not going to get overly-concerned with the idea they might seek vengeance if they survive--we can think that one over if it becomes germane.

"So," the Cortesian guard begins, switching subjects, "I've taken to not hanging around the Inn with my gear; I'll need to pick it up. Anything else before we head to the site?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 1, 2014)

"In what part of the city is that warehouse? Can one stroll past the place without looking out of place?" Robert asks "If so we could scout the area a bit. That should help finalizing the plan."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2014)

Jamir nodded in agreement with Charity's plan and Robert's logic in asking a few more questions.

“Okay this looks to be coming together. Perhaps we should purchase some big cloaks to cover armor and weapons while we are loitering around the warehouse's exterior. I am not the best at disguises, but I can give it a try.”

He did not have any more questions himself; Jamir was not a very good tactical planner.

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2014)

Jasmine sensed that you were about ready to go and she signaled a passing barmaid over. With a few coins, she paid whatever tab she had left open.

"The warehouse is not far, but it is not in the Gulls. However, it is in the next district over in Incudine along the border with Ranocchio. The neighborhood is starting to become rundown and vacant as of late from what I understand. There are some abandoned building around, but there are likely to be a few legitimate craftsmen and such. The White Cloak patrols are not very frequent though."

"We do have some time to make a few stops along the way, but we should not tarry too long."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 2, 2014)

Robert nods at Jamir's suggestion.
"I second Jamir's idea with the cloaks. Especially Charity would stand out with her shiny armor and all. After that, I am good to go."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 3, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Hunh," the flame-haired girl leads her comment, "I don't know what to do about my pole-arm, though. It's not going to fit under a cloak in any circumstance. It does make me look rather like I am ready for a fight, to be honest. It's the only reason anyone carries such weapons." Sitting back, she muses, "Do I need to reconsider my weapons? I am used to fighting a particular way, but I'm not exactly married to it, to be honest."

[sblock=Shiny Armor]Well, Mithral does have a silvery look to it, but more shiny than ordinary armor? I'm not so sure, the ACP, which covers things like stealth, is very low at only -1, so it couldn't be too bad? I'm not sure.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2014)

Jamir shrugged, “I suppose it really depends on what we are trying to look like or not look like.”

“If we blatantly look like expensively equipped adventurers, then a cloak to cover glittering armor might be enough to make us look more like common thugs or men-at-arms. That might be all we need to look less conspicuous.”

“But if we want to make it look like we are common folk, the polearms and other large martial weapons might get in the way of that impression.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]
[sblock=Shiny Armor]I think the shininess of armor doesn’t play into Stealth because once you are seen, then you are not able to hide anyway. Without something to block line of sight (like cover or concealment) hiding is pretty much impossible without a feature like Hide In Plain Sight or Invisibility. Unless the armor was illuminated, then even shiny armor would not hurt you much in the shadows, darkness, or behind a barrel. At least not more than the mechanic penalty already imposed by the ACP.

However, it could come into play as a DM imposed circumstance penalty if the situation warrants. Same goes for trying to disguise your appearance and hide said shiny armor from being seen by onlookers.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 4, 2014)

The ranger thinks for a moment then nods.
"You are right, Jamir, lets dress up as thugs that would be the easiest to accomplish."


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 4, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Hunh, perhaps I should get my armor painted in the future to match my common mode of dress. As it is, its a little 'off the shelf' for now. In any case, I don't object to the whole cloak idea." Charity stops and thinks a moment. "I guess we're going to kinda look bit like thugs with clothing that conceals so much, so I am not against carrying my primary weapon."

The young woman looks around, thinking some more, then adds, "We don't want to skip on any simple issues, like dealing with darkness. I have an ioun torch, a small stone that flies and sheds light, for such a thing. Anything else that seems immediately obvious we need to be prepared for?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 4, 2014)

Robert takes some time, thinking about possible circumstances.
"I cannot think of anything else. I doubt we will encounter magical fog again. Though maybe something to cover your mouth with while also being able to wield your weapons. I fear we'l end up in the sewers."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2014)

Jamir brightened up and pulled a stone from a pouch, “Yeah, I have one of those ioun stones as well.”

“But I also know a spell that can conjure floating lanterns or torches. It lasts about a minute and I can send them floating around ahead.”

He wrinkled his nose in distaste, “I certainly hope we do not have to slog through sewers. But if we do, I ahve a spell to clean up and rid us of the stench.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 5, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Nodding in agreement, her mop of red hair flows through the motions. "That all sounds fine, three light sources between just Jamir and I. So I suppose it's a matter of gathering gear and buying these cloaks, then getting to the warehouse in question. Shall we be going?" With that, Charity motions towards the door to the Dunn Wright Inn as the chatter between the other adventurers continues.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 11 (10 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 5, 2014)

The ranger finishes his drink. "Yes, I am ready to leave."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2014)

Jasmine led you all out of the Dunn Wright Inn and you walked to a place nearby where you could purchase some cloaks to help disguise your conspicuous appearances. 

A short while later you were back on the street and heading to the neighborhood where the abandoned warehouse was supposed to be.  Jasmine stopped you at an intersection. There were no other pedestrians in sight up ahead.

"The old cooper's warehouse is up ahead, the second building on the right."

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 7, 2014)

"Is that the main entrance that my eyes spy ahead?" The ranger asks. "Then I suggest we go to the right here and cycle around the back of the warehouse. Seeing whats what."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 7, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods in assent, her eyes scanning her surroundings actively as the group closes in on the site in question. As she walks, she uses her pole-arm like a walking stick, business end up and haft down.

[sblock=Gear]I'm making the brave assumption from the way we progressed the plot that picking up adventuring gear from home was no significant issue, considering the way Jasmine allowed for such things, but just didn't want unnecessary delays.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2014)

Jasmine confirms Robert’s question with a nod, “Yes, that would be the most likely entrance.”

“You all are the experts,” she added with a gesture for you to go ahead and lead the way.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]







			
				Aura said:
			
		

> I'm making the brave assumption from the way we progressed the plot that picking up adventuring gear from home was no significant issue, considering the way Jasmine allowed for such things, but just didn't want unnecessary delays.



Yes, Charity got her gear. Sorry, I meant to write that in the narration, but forgot.

Just so you both know, when I provide a tactical map that is the cue for you all to provide grid coordinates when you move your characters around.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 9, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
A bemused expression comes over the red-head's face upon being labeled an expert by her employer. "In that case," she begins, using a subdued voice, "I expertly recommend going quietly. Well, to the best of our ability, anyway…"

With that, Charity reduces speed and moves to the intersection to get a view down the side-streets.

[sblock=Move]Drop speed, double move to I-3. Stealth is +0, Perception is +8.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 9, 2014)

Seeing the red head move forward towards the entrance, Robert shakes his head. "That's not what I meant with _cycling around the back_." Robert curses and points towards the alley to his right past Jamir.

He sighs and then proceeds to follow Charity.

[sblock="move and question"]

Move to I6, Stealth is +12 and Perception is +10 (Favored Terrain: Urban)

Question: what is that "drop speed" thing you did? I am not that familiar with 3.PF rules and I cannot find it in the srd.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 9, 2014)

[sblock=Stealth]I was merely referring to the idea that you can only move half speed or less and still get a regular Stealth roll. If you move faster, there is a penalty. So Charity or Robert's stealth move is 15', assuming no penalty, which gives a double move of 30' (she moved 25').[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2014)

Jamir made a silent gesture of buttoning his lip at the suggestion of being quiet and stealthy. He flattened against the wall and moved sideways down the street for a few steps. Then he realized that was ridiculously conspicuous and just walked normally with slow movements to minimize the sound he footsteps made on the stone paving of the street.

“Are we cutting over here to check out the back?” he whispered.

[sblock=OOC]Move to J4
Stealth +6 [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2014)

Jasmine said nothing and followed after.  She moved very quiet, more so than Jamir at least and possibly better than Robert too.

You did not see anyone lurking down either side streets.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Aura’s correct. Typically movement is half when trying stealth unless you want to take the penalties. However, we are not in combat rounds so you don’t have to worry about actual speed at the moment. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 11, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Keeping watch as Robert heads down the alley-way, Charity points towards him twice after Jamir's question, holding position until he and Jasmine have passed. She proceeds to step off the street and into the alleyway once the rest of the team has passed.

[sblock=Move]Charity is hoping to take up the last position in a single-row situation, then follow down row I.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 12, 2014)

The Ranger circles the building keeping an eye out for windows or other methods to take a peek into the building.

[sblock="moves"]
Looking for windows or back doors.
If nothing comes up Robert would move around the buildign I-14 -> C-14 -> C-5. Feel free to stop the movement whenever sth comes up.
[/sblock]


[sblock="ooc question"]question: do you guys see this thread in the "playing the game" forum? cause I don't. I only got here through Profile-> my activity[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2014)

Jamir nodded to acknowledge Charity's direction and followed after Robert.  He kept quiet and examined the warehouse wall closely as they made their way around the structure.

[sblock=OOC]Follow after Robert, Stealth +6 
Perception +3[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2014)

Jasmine nodded in agreement as well, whispering, "Right, I shall follow him."

She kept her eyes scanning the structure too, lightly running her hand over the wooden wall as the four of you slowly sneaked down the alley.

Robert led the way all of the way around the building and back to the front. No one found any secret entrances. There were narrow windows (about 6-8in tall and 3 feet long) every 10 feet, high up on the walls. There were no back doors, either.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]







Lindeloef said:


> question: do you guys see this thread in the "playing the game" forum? cause I don't. I only got here through Profile-> my activity



It was a site Admin's mistake. I think it is fixed now.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 13, 2014)

"So we circled the building, no visible entrances. Shall we take the front door then?" Robert whispers to his companions.

[sblock="ooc"]I see the game thread ended up in the Living Pathfinder forum instead of the Playing Pathfinder one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 13, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The completion of the path around the building is met with a sigh from the young Cortesian, her armor shifting perceptibly during both the quiet inhale and exhale. Looking around the corner, Charity nods and gestures towards the door.

Once out in the main street again, a seaward gust catches Charity's hair and gives it a good tussle before abating once again to the usual breezy levels. She looks towards the harbor, then back towards the only door to the place, her lucerne hammer lowering into a ready position.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2014)

Jamir nodded. He was keeping quiet as they were looking to avoid giving warning of their presences. 

He smiled to Robert and gave him a “thumbs up” gesture.

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert nods and proceeds to move to the big double door. He gestures Charity to follow and cover the entrance with him.

[sblock="move"]move to F4[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 16, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Stepping to a position a little bit behind Robert and to the left, Charity points the business end of her weapon to the door and nods to him, weapon obviously ready for use.

[sblock=Move]Positioning at E3.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 16, 2014)

Robert nods to his companions. He then checks the hinges at the door to see if they open in- or outwards. "Opening the door in 3... 2... 1..." He then tries to open the doors.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2014)

With Robert and Charity leading the way, Jasmine and Jamir come up behind them.

The double doors open up to a dusty, abandoned looking interior of the cooper's warehouse. There was old sawdust littering the floor and a few old broken tools. There was a few old empty crates towards the rear.

In the far left corner was an interior room with a closed door. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 16, 2014)

"Hmm... empty it seems. Maybe they left some tracks with all this sawdust." The ranger says and then carefully takes a step into the warehouse

[sblock="looking for tracks"]
Survival to check for tracks. +2 vs Human: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20


I am not sure where to move. One or two Squares into the Warehouse. Somewhere where Robert doesn't step on footprints (if there are any).
F5 or F6 are preferred. 

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 17, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Still silent, the guard steps into the warehouse with Robert, covering him as he looks for telltale signs of passage. Almost emerald-green eyes scan the room intently, making sure to look up and check the high ceiling.

After they have stepped inside, Charity gives a quick look back and motions the others in as well.

[sblock=Move]Stepping up in such as way as to keep next to Robert so I can cover him. Visually scanning the area with specific attention to overhead threats.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2014)

Jamir moved to the doorway, not wanting to move into the warehouse until Robert gave the signal. He replied in a whisper, “Yeah, if they are here, there should be signs of passage. Might be booby traps too.”

[sblock=Actions]Stay atD4 until safe to follow in[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2014)

Jasmine moved across to the other side of the doorway and waited. Once the signal was given she moved into the warehouse with the others.

Robert was able to find footprints in the dirt and sawdust on the floor. There was a trail leading from the double doors at the front to the closed interior door near the back.

The warehouse was dimly lit from the narrow windows high on the walls, making it harder to see the prints the farther Robert tracked them.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 19, 2014)

The ranger points out the tracks for his companions. "Footprints leading to that door there. Big surprise, I know." Robert takes a look around "And you are right, Jamir, we should check for traps."

[sblock="preception for traps"]Perception: Checking for Traps: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22


I assumed this still counts for Urban environment, if not subtract 2 from my roll.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2014)

Jamir moved closer and asked in a low voice, “What if you find one? Do you know how to disarm it?”

The bard was somewhat experienced in adventuring, but traps was not in his list of expertise. But he did cast his cantrip to look for magical auras just in case.

[sblock=Actions]Move to G9, cast Detect Magic[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Pointing her pole-arm towards the door, Charity could merely shrug at the mention of traps. Speaking for the first time in a while, she plainly states in a soft, alto voice, "I have nothing."

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2014)

Jasmine closed up behind Jamir and stayed quiet.

Robert was able to get a decent look at the door and the floor in front of it. He did not find anything unusual.  But he did notice that the door leading into the interior room was locked.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 20, 2014)

Robert turns to Jamir and grins "No I don't.. at least not in a save way. Also the door is locked. Does anyone of you know how to pick it? Or do we need to do it the old fashion way? If so, Charity do you want to give us the honor?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 22, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
At Robert's suggestion, Charity nods and steps up to the door and stands up her pole-arm next to it. Pausing a moment, she looks down at herself, then back to Robert. Then she looks at Jamir, then back to Robert. Then, finally, she looks to Jasmine, then back to Robert. She turns to the door, puts both hands on it, and begins to gently test it.

[sblock=Examining Door]Charity is checking the door for flaws and overall sturdiness, trying to determine if it's within the realm of possibility for her to force it. Also checking the doorjamb for whether or not she can get a dagger in there and pry it open (with appropriate force).[/sblock]
[sblock=Wierd]I thought I posted this over a day ago but it was still in my auto-restore.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 22, 2014)

Roberts face shows his utter confusion after witnessing Charity looking at each of his companions and then at him.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2014)

Jamir watched Charity test the door for a moment and asked, “Hmm, neither of you carries a crowbar for this sort of work?”

“Or is it that you typically travel with those that can pick locks?” he asked in a low, conspiratorial tone.

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2014)

Jasmine stood back, watching the alleged experts at work.

The door itself was not very sturdy. A knife might not help much, being short with little leverage. However, with the right blow from a heavy booted foot, it was possible to kick the door in. A large man could potentially crash it in with his shoulder too. But whatever the solution, it was unlikely to be a quiet endeavor. (OOC: Strength Check required)

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I think there was a hiccup on the site yesterday. I was getting some errors trying to call up new posts on a few threads. But since it worked later, I am too lazy to go find out if something happened.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 23, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Long red tresses moving with her shoulders, Charity shrugs as she rummages through her pack. Pulling out a hammer, she slips it under her belt and puts her pack back on. Reaching for her pole-arm, she comments to Jamir is a rather normal tone, "Hunh. It's just never come up."

With that, the woman kicks at the door, targeting the surface just inside the handle or knob. The sound of her strike quickly makes the volume of her previous comment irrelevant.

[sblock=Actions]Move silvered hammer from backpack to belt, so it is ready to be drawn. Take back lucerne hammer. Break door, roll is (not too bad, I was a little concerned about Charity and her 'mighty' 14 Str):
Str roll to kick in door: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2014)

Jasmine winced slightly as the door crashed open due to Charity's boot.

The interior room was not large. At one time it was probably an office for the cooper that owned the warehouse. Now it was looking unused except for an passageway. The desk and chair in the corner look shabby and rundown, covered with dust as well.

The far corner had a trap door in the floor.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I am back from vacation, slowly catching up over the next two days[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 31, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Door broken in, Charity immediately moves to the obvious exit from the room and checks for a handle or such so she can open it. Kneeling next to the trap door, she looks up at the group and mentions, "No time for checking things out now."

[sblock=Actions]Move to trap door and look for way to open it. Speak. Open trap door as time allows.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2015)

Jamir followed Charity into the little room and took a quite look at the old desk. He saw nothing of significance about it and turned to look at the trap door. He drew out his shortbow and nocked an arrow.

“I am ready. Pull up on that iron ring to open the door when Robert is ready.”

[sblock=Actions]Move to D12, take 10 on Perception for desk (nothing learned)
Draw shortbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock][sblock=GM Note]You need to pick a grid coordinate for Charity, Aura. 
Door opens by pulling up on iron ring, hinged on north side.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 3, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods to Jamir, takes hold of the handle with one hand, and waits…

[sblock=Position and Stuff]Oops. You're right, I should have declared a square.

Ideally, Charity would have chosen D-12, 'facing' south (assuming north is up, south is down). That would mean her opening hand is her left and she is carrying her pole-arm (unweilded) with her right. However, I think we can avoid a ret-con and have her go with E-13, reverse the hands (right ready to open the trap door and left on the pole-arm), and face west.

And I threw in a tiny bit of IC text because posts without it just feel… lacking... [/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2015)

*GM:*  You can have D12 Aura. I will put Jamir in either E12 or E13 depending on where Robert goes. It is no big deal to retcon since we are waiting on Lindeloef anyway.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 5, 2015)

"I thought we encounter more resistance up until now... " Robert says and position himself next to the trapdoor

[sblock="ooc"]
Move to E13

I am back form Vacation  finally normal internet access  happy new year
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2015)

Charity opened the trap door, to reveal a narrow 4ftx4ft shaft that went 5ft down before opening back up again. The trap door was above the northwest corner of the room below and the floor was 15feet below. 

It was dark as a cave down there, but you could see some. A smell, not unlike wet dog, came up the room below. You could make out at least dirty straw pallet along the wall, probably covered by a wrinkled, mildew encrusted blanket. 

So far you could not see anyone down there.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Charity:   32/32 HP remaining;
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining:
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Lindeloef, please note the Adventure Rules from the 1st post that you were to supposed to have read and agreed to:







> * Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the DM. If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM, he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.




LPF has an AFK thread for just this sort of thing. 

Aura, I missed it. Charity leveled to 4th on 8 Dec 2014 with 6011XP. Level up ASAP! [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 5, 2015)

"Doesn't look inviting..." The Ranger remarks.

[sblock="ooc"]hard to say I am not available, if I cannot really access the forum. But okay, that would be my 3rd strike and I am out?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 6, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"They might be sneaky," Charity recounts, rummaging through her pack. She produces a small, brighty glowing stone and drops it into the room below, shedding light as it falls. "Quickly, Robert, go go!"

The young Venzan remained crouched, coiled like a spring about to lunge into motion.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Retrieve item (ioun stone), Free action: speak, Free Action: Drop ioun stone down trap door, Standard action: Reserve action to shimmy down the ladder once Robert has moved, up to one move action[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16

Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

*Jamir Rolande*





Jamir shook his head in response to Robert whispering, “Indeed, it does not.”

He waited for the others to go down first as nothing new was revealed with the light down below. The short shaft leading down prevented seeing the whole room below.

[sblock=Actions]Follow Charity down[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Everywhere I go almost everyone is on a smart phone accessing FaceBook. So I don’t think a 1-2 sentence post is so hard to do unless someone goes off into the wilderness or something. In which case, they should at least post a heads up that they are heading out of town and MIGHT not have Internet, similarly to what I posted in the AFK Thread. All we ask is a bit of courtesy, since we put a lot of our time into LPF. Consider this a learning experience instead of a strike.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 6, 2015)

"Okay off we go." Robert says, nods to Jamir and Charity and then goes down the hatch.

[sblock="ooc"]I don't have a smart phone.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 7, 2015)

[sblock=Lindeleof]Charity didn't move, she just dropped a light source so we could see what we're getting into before going down there. Waiting for the guy with the close-up heavy hitting weapon and a shiny new STR belt to go. 

As an aside on the issue of posting frequency, I can understand where you're coming from on the issue of the technology. I don't have a smart phone, either. (Although I do have a new tablet, might be good in some situations.) I'd just say do your best to let people know ahead of time on situations that can be predicted/planned for. Even if you're not sure, it's worthwhile to say something like, "I might be gone x to y," or some such. And if something comes up that you couldn't plan for, contact at the earliest opportunity and let people know what is happening and that you're sorry things came up you couldn't predict. In an emergency, people will understand, I'm sure.

One of the things I've learned in DMing just a little here on ENWorld is that when a player isn't posting, I have to figure out what to do. Do I DM-PC this one a while, do I drop him, or what? As a player, I'm not under that kind of pressure to figure it out. Knowing when players are going to be away is really helpful to DMs.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 7, 2015)

[sblock="ooc"]edited my post cause i am bad at reading D:[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2015)

As Robert and Charity quickly went down the ladder, Jamir was third in line leaving Jasmine to bring up the rear.  As soon as Robert reached the floor and Charity was almost there, Jamir was still near the ceiling and could not see much below.

The twang of crossbows met the first two as Robert and Charity could see the glowing eyes of dark shapes in the dimness. 





Around the edges of the light from the ioun torch were four rat-like humanoids. after firing their crossbows they drew shortswords.  Crossbow bolts impacted on both Charity and Robert, finding the gaps in there armor and drawing blood. One was particularly close to taking Robert in the throat.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]No one is flat-footed now. The rat guys have concealment
R1 hit Charity 6 dmg
R2 hit Charity 10 dmg
R3 hit Robert 7 dmg
R4 critical hit Robert 19 dmg
Charity can hope down from the ladder as a 5ft step, or count it as 1sq of movement. Jamir needs 2 sq movement to reach point to hop off ladder.

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys


*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   26/42 HP remaining; 16 dmg
Robert:    16/42 HP remaining: 26 dmg
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 0/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; (20% Concealment in dimness)
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; (20% Concealment in dimness)
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; (20% Concealment in dimness)
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; (20% Concealment in dimness)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 12, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Yelping twice is succession from the painful crossbow strikes, Charity drops down to the floor below, next to Robert. She advances towards the enemy just a bit, looking back towards him when a look of concern washes over her face. The magical light of the ioun stone illuminating his wounds, she sees the rather vicious neck wound and immediately stops. Reaching out, she puts one hand on his shoulder and whispers, "Blessings of Cortesia upon you." Magic flows, helping staunch the blood almost instantly.

Her hand going back to her weapon, Cortesia's guard looks forward at the enemies, positioned throughout the room. "They don't see entirely happy to see us," she observes flatly, threatening them with the business end of her pole arm.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Move to G-18. Standard action: Lay on Hands-Robert. Free action: Some speech throughout. Free action: Re-establish two handed grip on lucerne hammer.

This last part (re-establishing a grip from one handed carry to two handed weild) is not directly stated in the Pathfinder rules as one of the stated actions, but I'm told it was referenced previously in 3E and it seems reasonable. If not, then Charity's weapon is not available for an AOO.

Lay on Hands roll (+1d6 from Greater Mercy): Round 1 Healing Robert: 3D6 = [5, 6, 2] = 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17


Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 5/6
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 12, 2015)

Robert is visibly taken aback from the hits but that changes as soon as Charity lays her hands on him.

"I cannot imagine why." The Ranger remarks at Charity's last comment. "But thanks for the touchy bits. Time to kill some rats." Robert says with a wink and a mischievous smile on his face and then proceeds to draw his trusty weapon and charge at one of the Attackers. "Lets make this hurt."

[sblock="actions"]

Question: With the Lightsource moved towards the attackers, do they still have concealment? I don't think so but if they still do, feel free to do the concealment roll.

-Draw Weapon (quick draw feat)
-charge using Power Attack at Ratguy Nr. 1 moving to F-21

Charge attack at Ratguy 1: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
2D6+12 = [1, 1]+12 = 14


low balling the damage here -_-

Crit Confirmation roll.: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24
2D6+12 = [3, 5]+12 = 20
 

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 29/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (Masterwork)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 12, 2015)

[sblock=Robert Character Sheet Error]My apologies to both player and DM, but I see I didn't correct Robert's character sheet for the increased damage he should get from Str 20. It's going to mean basically 1 more point across the board with melee attacks. I should have caught that with the level 4 review, unless the belt purchase happened after... I forget when that was.

PS: As an aside, I suspect the light situation has not changed, but perrinmiller has the final say, of course. Charity dropped an ioun torch into the square with the ladder.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2015)

Jamir heard the sounds of battle and Charity and Robert trading banter as they looked at counter-attacking. She noted that Robert declared something about rats and he spared a look for Jasmine. “We found them.”

He descended the ladder, not rushing since he was only looking to reach the bottom.

The bard recited an inspiring verse from a poem, _“Falkyrie strode into his foes, blood flinging from his blade as he waded into them. A true angel of death the hero was to his enemies…”_

[sblock=Actions]Move down the ladder to E18
Start Bardic Performance, +1 Inspire Courage (useable next round)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 4/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2015)

Jasmine remained up top for a moment as the trio descended.





Robert’s blow was deadly, severing the rat-folk’s neck. 

“You should not have come here! It shall be your own death!”
The remaining rats swarmed around the warriors, shortswords glinting off the light. One came after warrior with the large blade, missing him as Robert deflected it away with own sword. The other two took on the armored woman, tumbling in to get around the polearm. Despite closing in, neither was very effective.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]You have 3 Rounds of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R2 moved & missed Robert
R3 moved with Acrobatics & Missed Charity
R4 moved with Acrobatics & Missed Charity

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   26/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    29/42 HP remaining: 
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 1/12, Spells 1st 0/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; 
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp; 
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17]: ??/??hp;
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Yeah, there are no rules to tell you that gripping a weapon with one hand, then adding your other free hand costs you an action. So it is a Free Action.  You can switch things from one hand to another for a Free Action too by the same logic.

Also there are no hard rules on how many things you can hold in one hand either. So as long a person is being reasonable, they can hold multiple things in one hand. Though, to actually fight with a 2HD weapon, both hands would have to be used without anything else in them.

Correct, the light source is on the floor and is not moving closer to the rats. Someone would have to pick it up first.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 14, 2015)

"How nice of you to walk right to me. That way I don't have to walk over to you to kill you." The Ranger says with a hint of glee in his voice before he swings his trusty sword towards the ratman. 


[sblock="actions"]

Powerattack vs Rat 2: 1D20+9 = [11]+9 = 20
2D6+13 = [3, 4]+13 = 20


ps: fixed the damage on my wiki, thanks Aura for the catch (pretty sure I bought the belt after you gave Robert the pass so it is entirely my fault)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 29/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 14, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
With the agile rat men slipping inside her guard so easily, Cortesia's guard cursed under her breath and spun back in an effort to bring her long weapon to bear. Zeroing in on one of her attackers, she suddenly reversed her motion and stepped in, striking down on the one advancing around the table as Jamir hit one of the down beats in his poem.

Shooting Jamir an impish grin, Charity offered a quick thanks, "Nice, thank you!" Reeling in her lucerne hammer for another strike and long red hair gliding behind her motion, Charity added, "That sure hit a chord!" Setting for the next advance from the rat men, the woman whispered something under her breath and a flash of life-giving energy coursed through her body, helping her deal with the pain from the first salvo of crossbow bolts.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to F-19. Power Attack (w/Inspire Courage) Rat Man 4, probably hitting for 15. Swift action to Lay on Hands (self) for 9 pts. Season with a little chatter.

Round 2 LucHammer Power Attack on RatMan 4: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D12+10 = [5]+10 = 15

Round 2 Self Lay On Hands: 3D6 = [1, 5, 3] = 9

Sounds good on the grip handling of the pole arm--thanks perrinmiller. 
And we got lucky not to lose Robert's crit to a concealment roll, although everyone is in full light... for now.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 35/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17


Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/6
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2015)

Jamir left off the continuation of his inspiring oration, the words of the hero’s tale still lingering in his allies ears.

He cast a spell to strike fear into the unwounded rat-man's heart. _“And Falkyrie's mere presence on the battlefield struck fear into the hearts of his foes!”_

Then he drew out his whip, loosening the long coil as he shook the handle right hand.

“You two are doing good work. Keep it up.”

[sblock=Actions]Lingering Inspire Courage will last 2 more rounds yet.
Cast Cause Fear on R3, Saved but Shaken for 1 Round
Drew whip.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 3/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2015)

Jasmine started her descent, but remained on the ladder.





While both Charity and Robert attempted mighty blows with their two-handed weapons, the actual injuries sustained appeared to be rather superficial. Something was not quite right.

“Oh, we are far from dead yet! Get the healer!”
The rats continued to stick close, stepping in between and inside Charity's polearm. Robert managed to turn away a stabbing shortsword and swayed back to avoid the gnashing teeth trying to nip his face.

The rat-man was a little shaken by the bard's spell, but he did not break and run. He shifted over and covered his comrade's approach to step in closer to flank the armored woman.  He did not get through her armor, but the flanker managed to deliver a shallow cut on Charity's arm. It was more annoying than hampering.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Charity and Robert discovered DR10 on the rat-men.
You have 2 Rounds of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R2 5ft stepped & missed Robert 2x
R3 5ft stepped & Missed Charity 2x
R4 moved & flanked Charity, hit for 10 dmg

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   25/42 HP remaining; 10dmg
Robert:    29/42 HP remaining: 
Jamir:     23/23 HP remaining;
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 2/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 1/12, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 10/20hp; 
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 20/20hp; Shaken 1 rnd
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 15/20hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 15, 2015)

"Don't casually stroll away, rat. I wasn't done with you!" Roberts says before taking another swing at the rat, but this time misses by a large margin. "Stupid Rat." He mumbles under his breath

[sblock="actions"]

Attack vs Rat 2

Power-Attack + Flanking against Rat 2: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
2D6+13 = [6, 5]+13 = 24
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 29/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 15, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Arm bleeding, Charity steps away from the rat men presently singling her out. "Bright Lady! They are strangely tough to hurt," she exclaims as she ends up next to Jamir, a look of concern on her face. Breathing out evenly, she slides her weapon past the first assailant hoping to connect with the one further away, but can't seem to find her mark. 

Raising her voice, the young Venzan calls out, "Cut them down, Robert! I seem to have their attention!"

[sblock=Combat Actions]5' Step to E-19
Swift Action: Smite Rat Man 3
Standard Action: Pole Arm Power Attack Rat Man 3

Note: AC becomes +4 against Rat Man 3.

Round 3 Lucerne Hammer Smiting Power Attack on Ratman 3 with Inspire Courage: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D12+14 = [5]+14 = 19

Looks like a miss unless Shaken somehow effects AC. However, the condition modifiers are usually clear on that sort of thing and it isn't mentioned.

Oh, and I'm assuming the lack of mention about the bedding on the floor being difficult terrain means it is not. I'm also assuming they are evil, which now seems considerably more likely.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 25/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 4/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2015)

Jamir did not even bother trying to attack with his whip. That was not the purpose of him uncoiling it anyway.  He was a showman.

He swung it around and cracked it. The tip snapped here and there as he came close to hitting each of the rats in the face. It was a very disconcerting display as the bits of metal woven into the very tip of the whip could take an eye out.

“I don’t think you bastards want any of this!”

[sblock=Actions]Lingering Inspire Courage will last 2 more rounds yet.
Full Round Action: Dazzling Display with the whip
Intimidation of 12 = 0 rounds shaken for R2, R3, & R4[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 12/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 3/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2015)

Jasmine remained on the ladder, unable to get down without letting the nearest rat-man take a free shot at her.





Despite the potentially demoralizing effects of the human’s whip work, the rat-men were not deterred. They continued to stay close with their stabbing and biting. With the armored woman moving, the three rats had Jamir and Charity fighting with their backs to the wall.

The each attacked a different target. Robert evaded the bite and sword thrust at him.

Charities faith protected her and the rat-man was unable to get past her armor. The last one bit and stabbed at Jamir. The bard twisted and dodged, evading the bite only. The short sword cut a thin line on his arm that would sting later.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Charity and Robert discovered DR10 on the rat-men.
You have 1 Rounds of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R2 missed Robert 2x
R3 5ft stepped & Missed 2x
R4 hit Jamir with sword 6dmg, missed bite

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   25/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    29/42 HP remaining: 
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 2/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 1/12, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 10/20hp; 
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 20/20hp; 
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 15/20hp;
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Yes, the rat-men are evil. I meant the bedding to be difficult terrain, but forgot. So it is not difficult terrain.

Shaken doesn’t affect AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 17, 2015)

Robert takes a step to the side to flank the annoying ratman. "Leave the Woman alone, it is better for your health. She can get touchy, you know." The Ranger banters before taking a careful swing at his opponent.

[sblock="actions"]
-5 foot step to G - 21 for flanking purpose
-Attack Rat 2

Flanking Attack vs Rat Guy 2: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
2D6+7 = [4, 5]+7 = 16


[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 29/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 18, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Harried by the closing rat men, the red haired girl pulls her dagger with her right hand. Using her pole arm as a blocking instrument as best she can, she jabs suddenly at the foul creature, catching him squarely in the shoulder and drawing blood. Her eyes light up as the dagger digs deeper than her pole arm previously did. Whispering something unintelligible under her breath, she cocks her weapon arm back for another strike as another burst of healing runs through her, causing her wounds continue to knit themselves before the creature's very eyes.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Draw Dagger, Swift Action: Lay on hands (self), Standard Action: Dagger Power Attack w/IC and smite on RatMan 3.

Note: Her use of the pole arm as a blocking instrument is ineffective and merely a descriptive.

Die Rolls:
Round 4 Lay on hands on self: 3D6 = [3, 2, 1] = 6

Round 4 Dagger Power Attack on RatMan 3 with IC and Smite Evil: 1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
1D4+10 = [4]+10 = 14

Round 4 Dagger Power Attack Crit Confirm on RatMan 3 with IC and Smite Evil: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D4+10 = [1]+10 = 11

Results: Heal self for 6, Hit RatMan solidly (skipping DR) for 14. Sadly, no crit, which would have been funny out of a dagger attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 3/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: dagger (lucerne hammer carried in off hand)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2015)

Jamir was disappointed that he could not demoralize the rats, but his companions were fairing pretty well anyway.

He stepped aside in an effort to potential get away from the ratmen by getting around behind them. In doing so he resumed his rousing reminder of the tale of Falkyrie the Bold.

“And behold the power of the mighty Falkyrie, the slayer of demons and undead. He stood as example to us all for he had courage to face these foes. We could do no less...”

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to F17
Standard Action: Renew Inspire Courage +1; it will last 3 more rounds yet.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 17
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 3/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2015)

Jasmine remained on the ladder, unable to get down without letting the nearest rat-man take a free shot at her.





The rat-men shuffled around, one of them screening Charity from bringing her polearm to bare on the badly wounded one she had been smiting and he goes around to take advantage of Robert for a flanking maneuver. The first rat-man missed Robert  with his sword, but bit his arm. The teeth did not sink in far, but it was likely to be a nasty wound.

The other rat flanked Robert and stuck him in the back with his short sword. The cut was not deep enough to fell the warrior, but he was starting to get a little battered from the fray.

The last rat-man, unwounded stepped into the place his fellow vacated, keeping the human man pinned against the wall. Jamir evaded the teeth and sword thrust.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Charity and Robert discovered DR10 on the rat-men.
You have at least 3 Rounds of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R2 5ft stepped & missed Robert once, but bit for 5 dmg (Fort Save DC 15)
R3 delayed & then 5ft stepped & Missed 2x
R4 hit Robert with flanking, 9dmg

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    15/42 HP remaining: 14 dmg (Need Fort Save DC15)
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 3/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 2/12, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 04/20hp; 
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 06/20hp; 
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 15/20hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 18, 2015)

"Getting annoyed here..." The ranger says, teeth grinding. With no panache he steps out of the disadvantage position and swings his trusty sword towards one rat man

[sblock="actions"]-5 feet step to F-20
-swing at rat 2

Attack vs Rat Guy 2: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
2D6+7 = [4, 4]+7 = 15

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 20, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"Hang in there, Robert," Charity gets out, between swings as she steps back, along the wall, to position herself for a strike on the rat man harassing Jamir. Dropping her dagger to wield the big weapon properly, she taps the floor with the business-end of the weapon, getting his attention, "Hey, ugly, watch out!" But rather than sell the fake, she completely reveals where she is going and the rat man avoids the swing with ease.

[sblock=Action]5' step to E-20
Free action: Drop dagger (E-20)
Move action: Bluff to fient (fails)
Standard action: IC smiting lucerne hammer attack on RatMan 3 (miss)
(Ya, a 1 and a 4... Giving fient a try, since they might have some Dex bonus to AC, but no luck. I've completely managed to undermine the amazing power Smite should have with some really bad rolls. Although this fight represents the first time Charity has ever managed to even hit with smite.)

Round 5 Bluff check to Feint RatMan 3: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5


Round 5 Inspire Courage Smiting Lucerne Hammer Attack on RatMan 3: 1D20+12 = [4]+12 = 16
1D12+8 = [4]+8 = 12
[/sblock]
[sblock=Hit Point Error?]PM, if you could check where my last hit (for 14 points) went... I recall going for RatMan 3 but the damage seems to have shown up on 4.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17


Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 3/6
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2015)

Jamir left the inspiring words hang in the air as he tried some fancy footwork to get out of dodge from the nearby rat-man.  It did not prevent leaving an opening from the stabbing short sword, but luckily Jamir's armor stopped the small blade.

He snapped out with the whip, trying to wrap the end around the foe's sword and yank it from his grasp. But that too failed as the hold slipped off when he yanked.

“Falkyrie would not be proud of me this day.”

[sblock=Actions]Acrobatics to H17; Failed with a 15. GM rolled AoO, missed
Standard Action: Disarm R3; Failed with an 11
Link to Dice Rolls
Inspire Courage +1; it will last 2 more rounds yet.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 17
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 3/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2015)

Jasmine remained on the ladder, unable to get down without letting the nearest rat-man take a free shot at her.





The two remaining rat-men try to take revenge on the human warrior that has managed to take down two of their brethren. "Move in and kill him!" The first stepped in and waited a moment with his sword poised.

The other stepped in  to flank Robert and both tried to skewer him between them. Robert evaded some gnashing teeth, his armor stopped one sword. The other caught him from behind and opened a shallow cut on his side. He was starting feel a bit battered worse for wear. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]You have at least 2 Rounds of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R4 5ft stepped & readied sword to get flanking first, missed Robert
R3 5ft step & Missed with bite, hit with sword 10 dmg to Robert
Robert still needs Fort Save DC15

*Initiative:*
Rat Guys (Knowledge Local to know more)
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    05/42 HP remaining: 10 dmg 
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 3/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 2/12, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 04/20hp; 
R3  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 06/20hp; 
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 15/20hp;
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Notes]Fixed the damage, sorry about that.

Robert forgot his Fort Save against disease.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 21, 2015)

Beaten and annoyed the Ranger takes a step to avoid giving the rats a perfect opening to strike. "Everyone, feel free to kill one of those. I don't need to be the only one killing them, you know?" With that said he once again swings his sword towards the rat guy.


[sblock="actions+ooops"]
Yeah sorry forgot the Fort save 
DC 15 Fort Save: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8

----

[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=80904]Attack vs Rat Guy 3: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
2D6+7 = [5, 3]+7 = 15


[/url]



[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 21, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
The flame haired woman huffs. "It'll wait, you bleed." With that, she concentrates to herself a moment and reaches out, touching Robert on the shoulder. Almost immediately, the worst of his wounds begin to mend themselves with the aid of divine assistance.

That done, Charity takes a moment to consider the beast whose bell Robert just recently sounded. "What are you?" she ponders, under her breath.

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Lay on Hands - Robert (10, +1 if not fatigued)
Identify RatMan with Kn: Local (18, but I think I'm capped at 10)

Round 6 Lay on Hands on Robert: 2D6 = [6, 4] = 10
1D6 = [1] = 1

Round 6 Identify RatMan using untrained Kn Local: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18


Robert seems to be forgetting his +1 damage bonus from IC and it might make a significant change in the result on RatMan 3.

As an aside, my luck has been very frustrating. Rolling a 17 on a check that is likely doomed to failure doesn't help much. Sigh.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 22, 2015)

[sblock="ooc"]
I get a damage boost from inspired courage? I didn't know what that is, so I searched for it on the pfsrd and ended up on a page where it said, I get bonus to saving throws vs fear effects.. (was the top search for me on google)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2015)

Jamir was finally left alone and free of a rat-man being too close. There were only two left now and he did not need to further inspire his comrades to higher feats.

Even though Charity was healing Robert, the bard stepped closer too and added his own curative. “But you are doing so well, Robert. This one is nearly finished off.”

[sblock=Actions]Inspire Courage +1; it will last 1 more rounds yet.
Move to G18, CLW on Robert: Healed 6
Link to Dice Rolls[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 17
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 2/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2015)

Jasmine remained on the ladder.





Robert’s blow nearly was fatale, but the rat-man was not out of it yet. Blood frothing from his mouth, he stepped away from the armored woman and set up his mate to once again catch the deadly warrior between them.

The other followed after to take advantage. Swords stabbed in and teeth gnashed. The staggering rat crumbled to the floor, bleeding out and dying. Robert was injured again but the dying one's sword as he fended off the bite and blade of the other one. 

Charity realized your foes were not typical rat-kin, but likely shapeshifters. She had heard of wererats, humanoids inflicted with lycanthropy. She knew that the bite Robert received was going to be infectious.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]You have 1 Round of Inspired Courage +1 remaining
R3 5ft stepped & readied attack: hit Robert 11 dmg
R4 5ft stepped to flank & Full Attack:  missed 2x
R3 falls dying from dropping below 0HP

*Initiative:*
Wererat
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    09/42 HP remaining: Healed 17, 11 dmg; Diseased
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 2/12, Spells 1st 2/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  Dead
R3  Dying
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 15/20hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 22, 2015)

Breathing heavily the Ranger forces himself to swing again against a rat man. *huff* "Just die already." *huff*

But the swing is too wide and the Rat Man can easily dodge out of the way.

[sblock="actions"]Power Attack vs Rat 4 including the inspire courage dmg bonus: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
2D6+14 = [4, 6]+14 = 24
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 09/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 22, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Turning her attention to the last of her enemies, Charity does a more convincing job of selling a false strike to the mangy rat man. Whether he buys it or not isn't immediately obvious as she strikes him with authority, spearing him in the side with the thrust point of her weapon. "I think they... wererats..." she gets out between the fake and the strike. She casts a worried glance Robert's way before looking back to the last of the rat men.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Bluff for Feint Wererat 4 (14-maybe, but not needed after all)
Standard action: Lucerne Hammer Inspire Courage Power Attack (hit, 13 dmg before DR)

Round 7 Bluff to Feint Wererat 4: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14

Round 7 Lucerne Hammer IC Power Attack on Wererat 4: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D12+10 = [3]+10 = 13

Wuff. Finally hit, 3 damage. Whee.  I think I've done about 1 wererat worth of damage after DR now, spread out over different targets.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2015)

With their attempts to keep Robert on his feet being met with renewed vigor, vigor as the expense of one rat’s life, Jamir moved closer to cast another spell of healing to aid the warrior. So far he was the one most able to take down the wererats, even if his last wild swing was off the mark.

“Cor! You don’t say, Charity? Do either of you have silver weaponry? Lyncanthropes are vulnerable that way… Robert, that bite you took!”

[sblock=Actions]CLW on Robert: Healed 6
Link to Dice Roll[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +3
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 17
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16(14ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/12 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 2/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2015)

Jasmine remained on the ladder, "Wererats, huh? Buggers!"





The lone wererat was shrugging off the damage from the large weapons. He laughed, “It ain’t gonna help you. I will kill you all first.”

He kept after Robert, biting and stabbing as he tried taking one of you with him. He only managed to bite Robert for another minor wound.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]R4 Full Attack on Robert:  bite hit for 5 dmg

*Initiative:*
Wererat
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    10/42 HP remaining: Healed 6; 5 dmg Diseased
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 2/12, Spells 1st 3/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  Dead
R3  Dead
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 12/20hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 23, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Charity gets a look of realization on her face the moment Jamir mentions silver and goes rummaging through her pack. "Kinda," she hurriedly replies as she pulls out a hammer--the smallest of its kind intended for combat.

Stepping forward to the rat man, Cortesia's guard swings her hammer experimentally, lacking her usual 'step into it' fighting style. It connects with a glancing blow, artificial light provided by the stone somewhere behind Robert reflecting off the diminutive weapon through most of the swing arc.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Free action: Drop lucerne hammer
Move action: Retrieve stored item (alchemical silver light hammer) (provokes AOO, but nobody in reach)
No action: 5' step to F-20
Standard action: Normal attack with alchemical silver light hammer on Wererat 4. Looks like a hit for 4.

Round 8 Silver Hammer Attack with Inspire Courage on Wererat 4: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4

Hmmm... is that better? Maybe Charity needs to promote to a _better_ silver weapon. I got this one as a mere afterthought. Maybe with flank to offset power attack it will be alright.

And I'm scattering my stuff all over the battlefield. Again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: light hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger, lucerne hammer
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 23, 2015)

"Thanks guys for the healing." The Ranger replies before taking a step and making another swing with all his might hoping to end this fight.

But again misses. The fight so far took it's toll.

[sblock="actions"]

5 foot step to G-19

Power Attack vs last Rat: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
2D6+14 = [5, 5]+14 = 24
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2015)

Jamir only had silver arrows, but he was not the best of archers. He had no special skill shooting at foes engaged with allies and was going to be extra careful to prevent hitting either Charity or Robert.

“Take courage my friends, the legend of Falkyrie hearten you. He carried a mighty mithral hammer for times such as these. He smashed the skull of a werewolf he did.”

He moved around the table and into the dimmer light.

[sblock=Actions]Inspire Courage Again +1 Attack/Damage (3/3 Rounds)
Move to J19[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow & Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 11/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 2/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2015)

Jasmine came down the ladder.





The lone wererat saw Jasmine and snarled, “You brought them here! You will die too bitch!”

He moved away from the silver hammer, but he could not finish off Robert.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- There are chairs and a table providing cover
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage had run out, but Jamir activated it again.
R4 Full Attack on Robert:  missed 2x

*Initiative:*
Wererat
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    10/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     17/23 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/12, Spells 1st 3/4
Conditions in effect: +1 Inspire Courage
```
Enemy Status:

```
R1  Dead
R2  Dead
R3  Dead
R4  [AC19, Touch 14, CMD17, DR10]: 8/20hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 25, 2015)

The Ranger too tired to give a snarky remark just swings his great sword in the general direction of the last Rat Man. Missing yet again he mutters a silent curse.

[sblock="actions"]
Power Attack vs Last Rat: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
2D6+13 = [6, 2]+13 = 21


the dice gods hate me apparently -_- The Rat guy and Robert will catch a cold if they keep swinging air at each other

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 26, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
With a sudden lunge, Charity circled around the last of the rat men, displaying the speed allowed by her new armor. Lining her swing up quickly, the arcing hammer gleams once again as it connects with the filthy vermin, a bit of blood and other displaced material flying as the draws the weapon back from her falling opponent. Her chest heaving, armor displacing with each rise and fall, green eyes look over the vanquished rat men, as if expecting something to happen.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move action: Move to I-19 by way of G-21, H-21, I-21, J-20, I-19.
Standard action: Flanking Inspire Courage Silver Hammer Power Attack on Wererat 4, barely hitting for 11.

Die roll (forgot to state target, but it should be apparent):
Round 9 Silver Hammer Flanking IC Power Attack: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
1D4+7 = [4]+7 = 11

Possible issue: The terminal square has the chair extending into it just a bit. If this results in difficult terrain, Charity will have to choose a different destination (I-20), not get the flank, and therefore miss. I'll rework the narrative to fit if this is the case.

Otherwise, I think we got them? Jamir's IC resulted in a hit! [/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 31/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Weapon in Hand: light hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger, lucerne hammer
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2015)

Charity's flanking maneuver worked and she felled the last of the rat-men with a blow to his skull.  He crumpled to the floor and the battle was over.

The four dead rat-men were still rat-men, but they had shrunk in death. They looked a little more like rat-kin and suddenly they were wearing studded leather armor. Being shapeshifters, the reverted to their natural form upon death.





Jasmine looked one over and said, "These are the ones alright. They certainly are rat-men in more ways than one, aren't they."









*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Combat Over awarded 800XP each

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   31/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    10/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     24/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 0/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 0/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 27, 2015)

"Finally they are dead. About time." The Ranger remarks with a hint of relief in his voice. "Though I think it isn't over. If I remember correctly that one dude said something about a healer. So I expect more of these ahead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2015)

Jamir pulled out the illuminated ioun stone from his gear and set it to orbiting his head.  Now he would not need to worry about being able to see.  He put his whip away for the moment, leaving his bow in hand and a silver tipped arrow nocked.

“I think the bugger was referring to Charity and her healing touch at the time, Robert.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 11/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 2/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 27, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Producing a smallish, well worn symbol of Cortesia from between two layers of clothing, the young woman peers at it, thinking a moment. An almost glassy look to her eye, she presents it and allows life energy to flow through her like a conduit, washing out and mending wounds upon all the wounded in the room. "Just like they taught the priests," she quietly comments in an offhand way, before putting the symbol away.

[sblock=Actions]Charity is channeling energy in (very) small bursts. 6 hp of healing to all over 3 rounds. With the were rats dying upon being knocked down, I don't suppose I have any threat of healing one by accident.

Channel Energy Pulse 1: 1D6 = [2] = 2

Channel Energy Pulse 2: 1D6 = [2] = 2

Channel Energy Pulse 3: 1D6 = [2] = 2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 37/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17


Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: light hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger, lucerne hammer
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 28, 2015)

Robert nods to Jamir after he corrected him. "Ah okay, I was more focused on getting rid of the rats. Must have misheard then. Anyways maybe these rats have a key or something of value on them." Robert then proceeds to check the bodies.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2015)

Jamir was feeling as good as new, but Robert was still suffering some minor injuries yet. The bard had gained some more experience though the battle and trying to heal.

“Do you have a wand of healing, Robert? I do have more spells, but not many.”

Nonetheless, Jamir used a spell on still wounded warrior.

[sblock=Actions]Cast CMW since I leveled up Jamir to 4th to match Charity and Robert is nearly 5th level. Healed 12 damage from Robert
http://www.myth-weavers.com/showthread.php?p=9502840# [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 11/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 1/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2015)

Jasmine joined Robert in searching the bodies of the wererats. The she quickly overturned the bedrolls too. She did not look happy after a quick look. "They do not have my stuff on them. Nor is it in the bed rolls. They have a leader around here somewhere, we shall have to find him."

There was no key or much of value on the dead. Their studded leather armor was nothing special, but their shortswords were all of good quality (masterwork).  The had some coins in their pouches, but only a handful of gold and silver.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   37/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    28/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Minion foes (without names) I just kill off at -1HP. The wererats were all dead upon combat conclusion so you need not worry about the channel energy.

Treasure is likely vender trash so I will not bother listing the value. But if you need there are 4 Mwk Shortswords.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 29, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
The flame-haired guard looks distressed. "I guess I should be happy it actually worked... but the priests are so much better with the direct-appeal-to-the-divine style of healing." Approaching Robert, Charity roots through her pack and pulls out a healing kit and a wand. After cleaning the woodsman's wounds up, she then heals him with the wand until he appears fully healed. Despite his apparent recovery, Charity comments, "Robert, simply cleaning the wound and healing over the top may not be enough. We'll want to pay attention to this one, it could be worse than simple rat fever."

[sblock=Actions]In order, but more than 1 round's worth: Tuck  hammer under belt so it can be drawn normally, Retrieve items (kit and wand), Approach Robert (F-20), use healing kit to assist recovery from disease, Use Wand CLW (three times on Robert)

I think this means Robert gets +2 save on his next check on his disease. I forgot to take the +2 for using the healing kit, that would be 21, although 19 was probably enough. I'll mark it off in any case:
Heal check to give bonus to save on Roberts disease: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19

And this should top Robert off:
1st use of Wand of CLW on Robert: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3

2nd use of Wand of CLW on Robert: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5

3rd use of Wand of CLW on Robert: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 37/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17


Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Item(s) in Hand: healing kit, wand CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: ioun torch, dagger, lucerne hammer
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 3 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 30, 2015)

"Thanks Charity. We will worry about that after we finished up here." Robert replies. He then turns to Jasmine. "You recognize any of those guys? Or if not any number of people you would anticipate to meet here? Like Ratguy number seven and fourteen missing but who are usually on guard duty?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

Jasmine nodded,  "Yes, I recognize three of them.  There is a fourth, their leader that is not here."

"That one," she gestured to the one Robert killed first.  "I do not recognize him."

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   42/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Robert is diseased and will need to get cured within 24 hours or become a wererat. Solved by going to a temple and paying for the spell after the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 31, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Finished with Robert, Charity continues with herself. Speaking the magic word, the wand springs to life once more, providing wound-closing magic. Seemingly happy with the result, Cortesia's guard puts her healing kit and wand away and starts policing the north wall for her possessions. By the time she ends up next to the ladder, she has put her dagger back in its scabbard, picked up her pole arm, and retrieved and her light bearing stone. The stone she sets into motion around her head, allowing it to move with her. "Sorry, so much to clean up. I'm ready," she announces, turning towards the doors to the east.

[sblock=Cure Light Wounds]Just one casting on herself (5 pts):
4th use of CLW Wand healing self: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 2, 2015)

"I am ready too. Lets see if the rats fled from the sinking boat." Robert replies and proceeds to take position next to Charity at the door.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2015)

Jamir and Jasmine nodded as well, the bard standing behind Charity and Jasmine behind him. Opening the door the light from Jamir’s ioun stone shined down a stairwell about 10 feet wide. At the bottom, several feet down it appeared there was another set of double doors. They looked closed from the top of the stairs.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   42/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 4, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Stepping down the first few steps, Charity looks into the gloom at the edge of the light. "Alright," she begins in a low voice, somewhat above a whisper, "stagger the group and head down." With that, she continues, the edge of the light pushing forward and illuminating more stairs as she descends, her pace notably slower than a walk.

[sblock=Actions]Double move to H-28. Moving at half speed so Stealth is not penalized--trying to not stomp down the stairs.[/sblock]
[sblock=Note to GM]I think I used my smite on Wererat 3.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 4, 2015)

"The ominous staircase down. Lets keep our guard up while traversing it. Don't want any traps sprugn in my face or slip because some Rat couldn't hold it in..." Robert remarks, eying the Stairs carefully. "No looks perfectly fine, follow me."

The Ranger takes the lead.

[sblock="Perception + actiom"]Perception roll: 1D20+8 = [1]+8 = 9


Robert will move downstairs but will wait till the light catches up so that the next 10 feet in front of him are lit....

or sth horrible happens to him 


[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2015)

Without speaking, Jamir and Jasmine followed Robert and Charity down the stairs, the orbiting stone around the bard’s head illuminating the ranger’s examination of the floor as you descended. You reached the bottom of the stairs without something happening first to interrupt things.

You stood before the double door at the foot of the stairs. There was no landing and the doors opened away from you.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   42/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 6, 2015)

The ranger leans in closer to the door, carefully avoiding touching it so that they don't just swing open. He closes his eyes and tries to concentrate, maybe picking up some sound from beyond the door.

[sblock="perception roll"]Listen if anything is beyond the closed door (moving/talking/making noise): 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 6, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Seeing Robert stop to listen so intently, Charity kept her pole-arm at the ready, as if the doors might open at any moment and a sudden call for action issued. However, the down moment gave her a bit of time to look back upon her new associate, and then her employer, before focusing back to the door and the job of keeping Robert safe.

[sblock=Action]Pretty much just being ready while Robert acts.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2015)

Jasmine remained a few steps up from Jamir, keeping to the back yet.

Robert listened at the doors. Charity was quiet not wanting to interfere. Neither could hear any noises coming through the door from the other side.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   42/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2015)

Jamir was quiet while Robert listened at the closed doors. 

Not seeing ay reaction from the warrior to indicate he heard anything, he whispered, “Do you you want to make any preparations before opening them. I presume you think the leader is just on the other side, yes?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 11/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 1/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 9, 2015)

"I have my sword in hand, so i am prepared as it gets. Any of you need prep time? Else I would just go in sword blazing." Robert replies to Jamir.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 9, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"Good here," Charity mentions in a subdued voice, barely audible even to those a few short steps away. She reaches down and pats her silver hammer at her belt, before resuming her readied stance. She takes a breath as her eyes narrow in anticipation.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 9, 2015)

"Okay then, on 3 I open the door. Charity, you should do the same with your door." Robert explains before counting up "1... 2... 3..." 

The Ranger tries to push the door open.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 10, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Long red tresses shift together as Charity nods in assent of Robert's plan. A quick look back at Jamir and Jasmine as she waits for the third count, she tries to open the door as best she can with her right hand, left still holding onto her primary weapon...

[sblock=action]Charity is ready to hold her hand in front of Robert at the last second if either Jamir or Jasmine look unready. Otherwise opening the door and getting her main hand back onto her weapon as soon as possible.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2015)

Jasmine said nothing and let you all just open the door.

The double door opened and revealed a large chamber with tiled floor and stone walls. A mosaic of a large rat was designed into the tiles in the center of the room. There were heavy doors along the right wall, with little barred windows in them like they were the doors to cells.





The room was dark, lit only by the ioun stone orbiting Jamir’s head. In the dimness before you was a lone rat-man. He looked like he had been waiting for you. Unlike the others, he was wearing a shining steel breast plate. In his hand was a silvery rapier made of mithral.

The wererat dropped an empty vial that clattered on the tiles. His voice was a deadly hiss, “You should not have come. Tis your own fatal mistake.”

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and no longer flat-footed.

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   42/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: None
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Wasting no time, Cortesia's guard rushes into the room, business end of her weapon pointed at the apparent leader of the rat men. "Now, Robert, go, go!" she urges her partner on as she advances, her new, lighter armor allowing her to cover ground with surprising quickness. Skirting the edge of the rat-like image on the floor, she swings powerfully at him, but fails to connect, the head of her weapon clanging loudly off the floor.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Move to J-38, using diagonal moves first to skirt rat image on floor.
Standard action: Power attack lucerne hammer attack on ratty leader. Miss.

Round 1 Charity Power Lucerne Hammer attack on Rat Leader: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D12+9 = [7]+9 = 16

Note to GM: Charity activated her ioun torch directly after retrieving it in post 126. That should make two light sources, in case it matters, later.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 2/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 12, 2015)

"Right beside you" Robert replies and follows Charity into the room.

[sblock="actions"]-move to L38[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2015)

“I am coming. If you want my spell of heroism, let me know.”

Jamir followed the other two into the chamber and started his inspiring poem about Falkyrie again. He drew his whip again as he went, possibly able to demoralize this ratman with his prowess.

[sblock=Actions]Move to K36, drawing Whip.
Inspire courage +1 (3/3 rounds at least remaining) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 1/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2015)

Jasmine remained at the doors.





The rat-man leader stepped inside Charities reach of her polearm and his rapier flicked out fast as lightning. She was unable to parry either of his thrusts and he poked her twice. She ended up with two puncture wounds. 

She did manage to use the haft of her polearm to knock aside the gnashing teeth. But she could do nothing about the bad breath.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage in effect for at least 3 rounds of actions
WRL 5ft stepped and attacked three times, 

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   20/42 HP remaining; 22 dmg
Robert:    42/42 HP remaining; Diseased
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 4/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 1/2
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage +1
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Ah, I missed that about the ioun stone. I thought it was still on the floor.
Btw, 10 feet reach doesn't cover 2 sq diagonally in PF like it does in 3.5ed. So I adjusted Charity to K38 so she could have attacked. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 12, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
The healing energy of Cortesia coursing through her, Charity side-steps, working her way around the leader of the rat men. "Anything you got, Jamir!" she blurts out to her companion's question as she drops her primary weapon and draws her hammer. She swings the weapon with lethal intent, but cannot seem to connect.

[sblock=Actions]Swift Action: Lay on hands, self (13 healing)
No action: 5' step to J-39
Move action: Draw hammer from belt
Standard action: Power attack WRL with hammer (miss)

Round 2 Silver Hammer Attack on WRL with IC: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8
Round 2 Charity Lay on Hands Self: 3D6 = [1, 6, 6] = 13

Regarding Reach: I wasn't aware of that. I'll check it out. Thanks for the correction.
Using two hands: Can I use a weapon with both hands even if it isn't normally used that way? I can't remember seeing a rule one way or another.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 33/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 1/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 13, 2015)

"So you are the head of all those dead Rats outside? How about you join them?" Robert remarks before making a quick step to the side of the Rat Leader while swinging his sword hard down on him.


[sblock="actions"]

- 5 foot step to L39
- Power Attack

Power Attack against Rat Chief: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
2D6+14 = [5, 2]+14 = 21


[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2015)

After dropping his bow, Jamir left the inspiring words lingering in the air as he moved up behind Robert.

“This spell costs me a decent healing one. You might want to give me that wand of yours, Charity. I can use it while you both kill this guy.”

He cast a spell filling the ranger with a sense of heroic power.

[sblock=Actions]Dropped bow
Move to M39, cast Heroism on Robert, +2 Morale Bonus to Attacks, Saves, Skills
Inspire courage +1 (2/3 rounds at least remaining) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 0/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2015)

Jasmine remained at the doors.





The rat-man leader continued dueling and that silvery blade flicked in and stabbed Robert in the chest. His armor held and prevented the blade from running him through, but he skin was pricked. "You killed my little pack, eh? Well we shall see of you will live to long enough to suffer for it."

The return reposte after he deflected a hammer strike from Charity went wide, stabbing in the air between the Paladin's arm and torso.

The ratman shifted out from between you two and tried biting Robert from the side. He missed, as he avoided the parrying swing of the heavy blade.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage +1 in effect for at least 2 rounds of actions
WRL 5ft stepped and attacked three times, hit Robert 14 dmg, missed Charity, missed Robert

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   35/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    28/42 HP remaining; Diseased; 14dmg
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 5/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage +1, Heroism (Robert)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: 36/48hp
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]@Aura; Yes, you can use one-handed weapons with two hands to get Strength bonus to damage. But light one-handed weapons (like the silver hammer) do not get the strength bonus.

@ Lindeloef; Don't forget about the Inspire Courage +1 bonus, btw. It will stack with Heroism's +2 for Attack. You also forgot Flanking bonus too. 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Barely avoiding the big rat's saber attack, the flame-haired guard pauses a moment as he falls back to a new position. Pulling a wand from her pack, she addresses Jamir, "Sure, got it..." and steps forward again, swinging her silvery hammer to no effect, not even managing to score a harmless deflection on his breastplate.

[sblock=Actions]Move action: retrieve wand (AoO provoking, but out of reach)
No action: 5' step to K-40
Standard action: Silver Hammer Power Attack with IC on Wererat Leader (miss)

Charity is ready for the hand off of the wand to Jamir. She has her light hammer in one hand and the wand in the other for now.

Round 3 Silver Hammer Power Attack with IC on Wererat Leader: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
1D4+7 = [3]+7 = 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 33/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 1/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: silver light hammer(right), wand of CLW(left)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 15, 2015)

"I assume you throw threats around but all i can hear is chittering from you." Robert remarks before bringing his sword down hard on the rat leader. But the swing is too wide and predictable and avoidable with ease.


[sblock="actions"]
Power Attack vs Rat Leader: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
2D6+13 = [2, 5]+13 = 20



back to my usual roll luck :/
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2015)

Jamir shifted over behind Robert to get away from the wererat leader. “Drop the wand between us and I can pick it up in moment.”

He started putting on a impressive display of whip cracking meant to be intimidating.  “I can take your eyes out, you bastard!”

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to L38
Full Round Action Dazzling Display, Intimidate 24
Inspire courage +1 (1/3 rounds at least remaining) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 0/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2015)

Jasmine remained at the doors.





The rat-man leader was shaken by the display of the whip, apparently worried that the weapon could knock out an eye. "We shall see!"

The wererat stepped to his right and away from the warrior with the big sword to focus his attention on the female warrior with silver. That deadly fast rapier flicked out and stabbed into Charity again for another minor flesh wound. A few more and she would be feeling the toll. She managed to evade the second stab, knocking it away with the hammer and swaying back from the gnashing teeth,

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage +1 in effect for at least 1 rounds of actions
WRL Shaken for 1/2 rounds
WRL 5ft stepped and attacked three times, hit Charity 11 dmg, missed twice

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   24/42 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Robert:    28/42 HP remaining; Diseased; 
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 5/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage +1, Heroism (Robert)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: 36/48hp; Shaken (1/2 rnd)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 16, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Body perforated again by the enemy's rapier, Charity winces in pain as her ratty enemy moves closer to the wall. Dropping the wand off for Jamir, she gets off a quick, "Ya, here," as she pursues her foe, swinging her hammer again. Finally guessing where he's going instead of where he is, Charity swats the wererat leader with a powerful swing, creating a cascade of color as the miniature torching flitting about her head reflects off the reflective surface of her weapon.

When all is said and done, blood still adorns the young woman's outfit, but she seems to move with vigor, as if the rat hadn't managed to lay a hand on her. Her green eyes flash steely determination as she reels back for her next swing.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Free action: Drop Wand in K-39
No action: Step to J-41
Swift action: Lay on hands - self (15 pts, 39 hp new total)
Standard action: Power attack WRL with silver hammer (hit AC 24, 10 pts damage)

Pretty good round for me.

Rolls:
Round 4 Self Lay on Hands: 3D6 = [5, 4, 6] = 15
Round 4 Silver Hammer Power Attack on WRL with IC: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
1D4+7 = [3]+7 = 10[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 39/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: silver light hammer(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer, wand of CLW
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 16, 2015)

"Can't you just stand still so it is easier to kill you?" the ranger complains before following the Rat Leader so that he is in range for another attack.

[sblock="actions"]
- 5 foot step to L40
- Power attack

Power Attack vs Rat Leader: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14
2D6+13 = [5, 6]+13 = 24


at least I improved my die roll by 100 % -_-

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2015)

Jamir picked up the wand. “Got it. Thanks!” The bard still had one spell in reserve before his arcane energy would be exhausted for the day. He potentially had need for it besides healing should one of his companions need some instant inspiration.

He resumed his inspiring tale of courage to rouse his companions fervor.

[sblock=Actions]Pick up Wand
Resume Inspire Courage +1 again (3/3 rounds at least remaining) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 0/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2015)

Jasmine remained at the doors.





The wererat grunted as the silver hammer’s impact left a sizzling burn on the skin were it smashed the fur flat.  The stench of burn hair was noticeable in the chamber.

He snarled a response as his rapier flashed around again at first Robert, then Charity. “Now why would I accommodate you idiots? Soon enough one of you are going to fall and then the other will not be far behind.”  Both of the came away with new bleeding punctures from the mithral rapier

After taking a bite at Charity he shifted aside to keep from being flanked again. The filthy teeth left bloody teeth marks on the paladin's skin.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage +1 in effect for at least 3 rounds of actions
WRL Shaken for 2/2 rounds
WRL 5ft stepped and attacked three times, hit Robert 10 dmg hit Charity twice 19 dmg

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   20/42 HP remaining; 19 dmg, need Fort DC14 to avoid disease
Robert:    18/42 HP remaining; Diseased; 10 dmg
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage +1, Heroism (Robert)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: 26/48hp; Shaken (2/2 rnd)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 18, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
With the dirty rat's teeth leaving a gaping wound on her shoulder, the young Cortesian cries out in a combination of pain and disgust. "Ya _bit_ me," Charity exclaims, lashing out with her hammer in response to the affront. Once again, the silvered head stings the mangy creature, adding to the foul odor of the chamber with more burning fur.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]No action: 5' step to I-42
Standard Action: Silver Hammer Power Attack on WRL with IC (hit for 8)
Saving throw: I rolled the saving throw as a formality: I think Charity may be immune to the disease due to Divine Health. But if she's not immune, she has missed the save.

The hit would have not been without Jamir's Inspire Courage. Charity must be feeling it.

Round 5 Silver Hammer Power Attack on WRL with IC: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8
Round 5 Fort Save vs disease: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 20/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: silver light hammer(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer, wand of CLW
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 4 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 18, 2015)

"Now you are backed against the wall, why not give up and get killed quicker?" the annoyed ranger says before following the Rat Leader and slashing at him with his trusty sword.

[sblock="actions"]

- move to K41 via 5 foot step

- Power attack ->

Power attack vs Rat Leader: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
2D6+13 = [4, 4]+13 = 21

yay 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 18/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2015)

Jamir's inspiring tale lingered in the air, instilling courage in his companions.  He moved in behind Robert and touched the wand to him and triggered its spell.

“That should help. Now finish the bugger!” 

[sblock=Actions]Move to L40, CLW on Robert (7)
Lingering Inspire Courage +1 (2/3 rounds at least remaining) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip & Wand

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 1/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 0/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2015)

Jasmine called out with malice, "Yes, finish the greedy bastard!" She pulled out a dagger





The wererat was looking a little worn out and starting to feel the pain of the injuries. But seeing the veiled woman speak up, he shook of the demoralizing effect from the bard and struck back.  He stabbed and bit Robert, and stabbed Charity.  Both of them were looking as bad as the rat-man.

He shifted away from the wall and snarled at Jasmine, "You, bitch! My clan will eventually hunt you down and take revenge for your treachery!"

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Inspire Courage +1 in effect for at least 2 rounds of actions
WRL attacked three times, hit Robert twice 14 dmg, hit Charity 10 dmg, then 5ft stepped

*Initiative:*
Were-rat leader
You Guys

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   10/42 HP remaining; Disease immune; 10 dmg
Robert:    11/42 HP remaining; Diseased; 14dmg
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage +1, Heroism (Robert)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
WRL  [AC21, Touch 14, CMD25, DR10/Silver]: 7/48hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 19, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Stepping to match the wounded rat's bat and weave, the red haired Cortesian guard continues to press the attack, scoring a glancing blow that did little to end the vermin's life. "He's open, Robert! Now now!" she shouts out, battle attrition starting to take a toll on her. Blood oozes from several wounds and Charity's step is no longer as quick as it was at the beginning of the battle.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]No action: 5' step to H-41
Standard action: Silver Hammer Power Attack on WRL with IC (miss by 1)

I think Robert may have forgotten to add in his 1 pt of damage from IC last round.

Speaking of which, Robert should have a great shot at ending this. +2 attack from Heroism, +1 attack and +1 damage from Inspire Courage, a very easy to get +2 attack from flanking and a 2d6+14 (2d6+4 effective after DR) damage roll when power attacking. Hopefully we can call it in.

Round 6 Silver Hammer Power Attack on WRL with IC: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
1D4+7 = [2]+7 = 9
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 10/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: silver light hammer(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer, wand of CLW
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 5 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 20, 2015)

Visibly hurt and exhausted Robert moves in so that the wererat is within reach of his sword. "Can't you just stop moving? Like at all? This is tiresome..." He once again complains. Though the fight took also it's toll in Robert's accuracy. The wide swing of his sword misses the target.

[sblock="actions"]

-5 foot step to J41
-Power Attack with a miss

Power Attack vs Wererat: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16
2D6+13 = [3, 5]+13 = 21


[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2015)

Jamir used his last spell providing some timely inspiration to give Charity that extra oomph that let the little silver hammer finish off the wererat leader. It was enough to drop the bugger. 

“That was my last spell, but he is dead.” 

He offered the wand back to Charity, “You two don't look so great, but I will let you decide if you want to use this or not.”

[sblock=Actions]Timely Inspiration adds +1 for Charity and turns her miss to a hit and ends the fight.
Move to J39[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]NPC Character Sheet
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +7
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 30 Current: 30
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17(15ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +4
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 20ft Bright Illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip & Wand

*Bardic Performances (lingering 2 rnds):* 10/14 Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: [Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights]
1st Level 0/4 [Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards, Cause Fear (DC15)]
2nd Level 0/2 [Heroism, Cure Moderate Wounds][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2015)

Jasmine stood there as the wererat leader was finished. "Good work." 





The wererat transformed in death to a human man instead of a ratkin like the others. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes: 
- Medium bodies will be treated as difficult terrain.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat Over, Awarded 800XP each





[sblock=Combat Information]Timely Inspiration for the win

*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   10/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    11/42 HP remaining; Cursed with Lycanthropy 
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 4/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: IHeroism (Robert)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Robert actually leveled up right before the fight and I had not noticed. But the encounter was designed without him leveling so I would have delayed that until after the battle. Still his XP is calculated based up reaching 5th level on 2 Feb at 10,020XP. Go ahead and work on leveling him, [MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION].[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Breathing heavily, Charity looks down at the fallen human before her, then over in Jamir and Jasmine's direction, then towards the three closed door across the room from her. Her normally clear alto voice is subdued as she responds to Jamir, "If ya could... I hurt." Stepping up to Jamir, slipping her hammer back under her belt as she makes tired strides towards the war-singer.

[sblock=Actions]Move to Jamir (I-40 will do). Put Silvered Light Hammer away. Keep an eye on Jasmine and the three doors--Charity is tired, wounded... and a bit suspicious.

Interesting fight finisher. I haven't seen that spell used. Two hits essentially created by Jamir. Too bad about Robert's luck, though. That little silver hammer was worth the 21gp I paid--mostly as an afterthought, though.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 10/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: silver light hammer(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer, wand of CLW
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 5 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 21, 2015)

"Those rats are far too nimble. Couldn't really get a good hit in.." Robert says disappointed "Sorry about that. Also could I'd appreciate the healing." The Ranger takes some deep breaths.

"Jasmine, any ideas where those doors over there lead to?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2015)

Jamir hands back the wand to Charity, "Here you go. Sorry I was not a huge amount of help, but I am not real good with actually hitting and hurting people with my weapons."

Jasmine moved to examine the dead wererat leader as she answered Robert, "No, I am not sure where those doors will lead. I have not been down here before."

The three doors each have a little, barred window in them and they look sturdy. They could be cells to lock in prisoners by the look of them.

[sblock=Combat Information]
*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   10/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    11/42 HP remaining; Cursed with Lycanthropy 
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 4/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Robert)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 23, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"It's fine, Jamir," Charity gets out, still feeling a bit under the weather. Walking towards the center door of the three, she triggers the wand. It glows briefly, and some of her wounds magically knit up. "Your inspiration helped a lot... it's hard to describe." Brushing red locks from her eyes with the magical stick, the lay healer of Cortesia looks into the window set in the door.

[sblock=Actions]I'm doing one round's worth of stuff at a time until told otherwise.

Standard Action: Cast CLW from wand (8 pts)
Move Action: Move to N-38. Look in cell window (has ioun torch light)
Free Action: Speaking

First use Wand of CLW on Self: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 18/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 6 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 23, 2015)

Robert wanders of to the nearest door to inspect them from close up hoping those barred windows are to be opened from his side of the door.

[sblock="action"]move to N41

if you need a perception roll or sth, you can roll it if it speeds things up.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 11/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2015)

Jasmine continued to search the corpse of the wererat leader, looking for something.

Through the windows in the doors Charity and Robert each can just make out most of a 15ft x 15ft room. There were no other exits or occupants that either could see, but the angle precluded from seeing much more than two thirds of each cell. There was a drain in the center of the floor with a large grate over it.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   18/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    11/42 HP remaining; Cursed with Lycanthropy 
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 4/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Robert)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]There is no reason to stick to only 1 round of actions at a time.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 23, 2015)

"This looks weird, there is a grate in this room... probably leading to the sewers. Not a good holding cell I would say. Yours the same?" asks Robert while walking past Charity to check the last room, assuming it will be identical to the one he saw.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 11/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 24, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"Same," the red-haired Venzan offers, before turning and checking the last cell, triggering more flashes of light off her wand as she does so. "I don't know what to make of these gratings--but they sure could lead somewhere. We'll have to check them out unless Jasmine finds what she is looking for." Charity's green eyes train over towards the veiled woman who seems to be busy checking the rat men's leader for her lost belongings.

[sblock=Actions]Use another couple charges off the wand of CLW. (14) Best loot pick ever.
Walk to the last door and look in to see if it's the same as the others.

Two more uses of Wand of CLW on self: 2D8+2 = [6, 6]+2 = 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: lucerne hammer
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 8 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2015)

Jasmine exclaimed, “Ha! I found them. We can go!” She had a pouch from inside the dead man’s shirt and she tucked it away.  She was already moving towards the door.

Jamir was looking on with some surprise and asked, “What about his stuff?” He gestured to the corpse and the nice blade and armor.

“It is yours,” came the reply from the veiled woman.

Charity found the third chamber appearing to be empty as well. Like the others it looked to be a 15ftx15ft cell.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
*Party Status:*

```
Charity:   18/42 HP remaining; 
Robert:    11/42 HP remaining; Cursed with Lycanthropy 
Jamir:     30/30 HP remaining; 
Jasmine:   ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
   Charity: Smite Evil 1/1, Lay on Hands 6/6, Ch Energy 3/7, Spells 1st 0/1
   Jamir:   Bard Perf (lingering) 3/14, Spells 1st 4/4, 2nd 2/2
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Robert)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
"There she goes," Charity adds, breaking away from her investigation off the odd side rooms. Activating the wand once again, she touches Robert on the shoulder, then heads to retrieve her pole arm. "Grab everything you can, Jamir. The weapon is obviously expensive," the flame-haired girl remarks, tapping on her breastplate for emphasis.

[sblock=Actions]Heal Robert (3 or 7, depending on whether unsigned rolls count), move to just south of rat image where lucerne hammer was dropped (J-38-ish) and pick it up. PS: last post I healed myself for 14.

I accidentally made an anonymous roll, so I rerolled under my character name. I'm not sure which is considered 'official', so I supplied both.

Healing Robert as we leave with wand of CLW: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Healing Robert as we leave with wand of CLW: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer (left), Wand of CLW (right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 9 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 26, 2015)

"Good, means we are done here. I have seen enough rats for today and I am glad we don't have to wade around in the sewers." Robert remarks and follows Jasmine towards the exit.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/42 or 18/42 depending on which roll to count
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2015)

With Jasmine talking off, you all were rushed to hurry and keep up. Unfortunately you could not collect the spoils of the battle and follow here fast enough.  At the top of the stairs, she gestured to the shortswords and light crossbows on the floor from the first wererats. "These are yours too. And here is your payment." 

She tossed a pouch of coins (your TBG) on the floor and took off up the ladder.

The veiled woman was gone.





Jamir could not hope to keep up carrying the dead wererat leader and instead took the extra time to strip the breastplate off and collect the scabbard for the rapier. There were also 10 gold coins in the man's pockets too. 

Between the salvaged loot and the payment of gold from Jasmine you each were making a decent haul of treasure in excess of 4000 gold coins were each after you sold off the showtswords, light crossbows, the breastplate and the mithral rapier.

[sblock=Wrap-up & Final Numbers]Treasure available is mostly vendor trash except the +1 Breastplate and the +1 Mithral Rapier. You guys can claim either one if you want.

Charity gained 3404XP & finished at 9415XP & Earned +4359gp
Robert gained 3560XP & finished at 11548XP & Earned +4651gp






[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 28, 2015)

Charity, Human Female
Putting her wand away and doing her best to help Jamir, Charity is unable to keep up with the single-minded Jasmine. By the time the coins get tossed down to the adventuring band, the flame-haired Venzan is too worn out to attempt to follow. "Hunh," she comments, attempting to collect herself, "I'm pretty sure Jasmine doesn't want us to follow. Probably related to the point she was concealing her identity over. I see no point in prying." She turns to collect the last of the rewards, then heads back to the cell, calling out for anyone that might be trapped within.

Only when Charity is convinced there is nobody trapped by the filthy rats does she return. "Well, Jamir, Robert... I guess that is it. Back to ordinary life, for now. And Robert, don't trust that wound, it has... a foulness to it. Make sure to drop by a temple for a proper diagnosis." She gives one more trained look around the first room below ground, then finally climbs her way back to head home.....

[sblock=Thanks!]Thanks for a great little pickup, PM! I'll be coming back after direct game postings to bless the numbers before moving on to level-up approvals. Busy weekend, it seems.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/42
CMB: +6 CMD: 17

Fort: +9 Reflex: +7 Will: +9
Perception: +9 Sense Motive: +8
Initiative: +1

Lay on Hands remaining: 0/6
Channel Energy remaining: 4/7
Smite remaining: 0/1

Current Item(s) in Hand: lucerne hammer(left), Wand of CLW(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: ioun torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: Healing kit - 1 cg, Wand of CLW - 9 cgs[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 28, 2015)

*OOC:*


Wearing the Judge Hat:
STAMP! One calculator and sheet of paper later, all experience, gold awards, and GMC are _APPROVED!_ Mathematically, that's a wrap, folks! I hope everyone had a good time, and make sure to give the hard working GM a big hearty thanks.


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 1, 2015)

"Will do, mother." Robert replies with a grin. "But in all seriousness, I will take the shortest route to a temple. See you around."


[sblock="thanks"]Thanks PM for the game [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2015)

Aura said:


> Thanks for a great little pickup, PM! I'll be coming back after direct game postings to bless the numbers before moving on to level-up approvals. Busy weekend, it seems.
> 
> Wearing the Judge Hat:
> STAMP! One calculator and sheet of paper later, all experience, gold awards, and GMC are _APPROVED!_ Mathematically, that's a wrap, folks! I hope everyone had a good time, and make sure to give the hard working GM a big hearty thanks.



No problem, It was good for me too. I wanted to test drive the Bard build and now I am looking to submit a higher level one for the upcoming adventures.

Thanks for the stamp on the numbers. I finished up the Wiki Maintenance.


----------

